# Detroit Craigslist Beware



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 6, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/wan/6204642946.html


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 7, 2017)

Must be Bill? Everyone in the area knows him. Bad part for me is I'm selling some bikes on CL and I'm thinking people might believe it's him since we live close. He has bought a few bikes from me but it's a pain in the rear to deal with, to say the least!


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2017)

That's just gross! His skin, the boogers, everything!!!! :eek:


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 7, 2017)

*BEWARE THIS GUY schwinn vintage bikes (det metro) hide this posting*




















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

Be careful of this nut job, He quotes you a price and tells you it must be delivered to his house. You then bring it to his house and the price goes down by 2/3's and he cites all the rust on it, saying 'take it or leave it". Even when the ad he placed says " (please don't bother to clean them, rust and dirt don't matter!)". *This guy is not all there, in my humble opinion

Ha! *


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2017)

On a side note looks like he'd made a great extra for one of those lord of the rings movies. No makeup required.


----------



## stoney (Jul 7, 2017)

Wait till winter, he will be on the street corner selling snotsickles


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 7, 2017)

stoney said:


> Wait till winter, he will be on the street corner selling snotsickles


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 7, 2017)

I clicked on the Best Of link, suggesting you should follow up.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm not worried, he's a Schwinn guy!


----------



## 72runner (Jul 8, 2017)

Good ol piss willy. He smells like piss legitimately.


----------

